# Foren



## legatus dei (10. September 2001)

Hab mal ne frage Jungs! 

Hat Jemand ne Ahnung wie man sich ein Forum proggen kann?

Hilfe wär nicht schlcht


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. September 2001)

hi,
da schaue bitte in php/asp forum, da du mit reinem html nichts anfangen kannst


----------

